# TiVo Premiere Elite for sale



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a TiVo Premiere Elite (XL4) for sale. It has a brand new 2TB hard drive and comes with brand new TiVo Glo Remote. Includes the following cables: HDMI, composite AV, ethernet, power.

Make me an offer before I put it up on eBay.


----------



## rowlind (Dec 2, 2012)

how many price ?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The unit is now on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110984567413


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Oh man-- I wish I would have seen this before you put it on eBay. I've been in the market for one.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can still make me an offer.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Just found one on eBay for $250-- didn't figure you'd want to beat that price since your current auction is already higher than that, so I jumped on it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The TiVo has been sold.


----------

